# [QUASI RISOLTO] Problema con cdrom (audio)

## makaveli87

Non riesco a montare i cd audio...

Se do cat /dev/cdrom mi dice

cat: /dev/cdrom: Input/Output Error

e se provo a montarli ci impiega tanto tempo e mi dice di specificare il fs 8su fstab è messo auto, ma ho provato anche con iso9660, ma niente)

Riesco a montare però tutti i cd dati.

Cosa può essere?

----------

## makoomba

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## randomaze

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> Non riesco a montare i cd audio...
> 
> ...
> 
> Cosa può essere?

 

Tutto normale: i CD audio non si montano, ma si ascoltano con gli appositi programmi.

----------

## makaveli87

ops.. l'avevo postato nel forum inglese.. ecco perchè non trovavo più la discussione.

Scusate tanto!

Grazie comunque... ora provo.

----------

## makaveli87

Ok.. ora ho capito che i cd audio non hanno fs...

Riesco a trovare le tracce con audacious, però se provo ad eseguirle non esce nessun suono, anche se l'indicatore va avanti.

L'utente è in questi gruppi:

wheel floppy audio cdrom video games usb user

dove sbaglio?

EDIT: neanche lanciando audacious da root sento qualcosa..

----------

## comio

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> Ok.. ora ho capito che i cd audio non hanno fs...
> 
> Riesco a trovare le tracce con audacious, però se provo ad eseguirle non esce nessun suono, anche se l'indicatore va avanti.
> 
> L'utente è in questi gruppi:
> ...

 

prova a regolare il volume dal mixer...

ciao

----------

## makaveli87

è al massimo

----------

## falko

Hai emerso ALSA?

sei sicuro che sia funzionante?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ricontrolla con alsamixer che non ci siano canali muti

E' mai andato l'audio?

----------

## makaveli87

Gli mp3 funzionano.

Non riesco soltanto a far suonare i cd..

----------

## ^Stefano^

apri xmms, Opzioni --> Preferenze --> Plugin di I/O audio --> Riproduttore CD Audio 

ci clicchi sopra una sola volta e sulla destra abiliti la casella "abilita plugin" poi clicchi su configura. qua inserisci il dispositivo /dev/* e il punto di mount (anche se non si possono montare). li devi inserire il punto di mount che useresti per un cd dati. ovviamente usando lo stesso lettore.

poi nelle opzioni sottostanti vedi tra "analogico" o "estrazione audio digitale" e tra le 3 opzioni del controllo volume.

inoltre in linux, al contrario che in windows, devi avere il cavetto che va dal lettore cdrom o dvdrom alla scheda audio. il cavetto con i 3 spinotti. senza quello non senti nulla. in alsamixer devi usare il canale CD, oltre che Master.

poi sempre nelle opzioni di xmms, nella flag "audio cd", inserisci ancora il punto di mount.

poi riavvii xmms, inserisci il cd e segui questo percorso:

Opzioni --> Play --> Play audio CD

ovviamente per avere i plugin cdaudio in xmms devi installare il pkg xmms-cdaudio

facci sapere!

----------

## comio

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi nelle opzioni sottostanti vedi tra "analogico" o "estrazione audio digitale" e tra le 3 opzioni del controllo volume.
> 
> inoltre in linux, al contrario che in windows, devi avere il cavetto che va dal lettore cdrom o dvdrom alla scheda audio. il cavetto con i 3 spinotti. senza quello non senti nulla. 

 

sicuro? mi pare strano...

```

emerge media-plugins/xmms-cdread

```

con questo plugin è possibile leggere i cdaudio "in digitale". 

ciao

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sicuro? mi pare strano...
> 
> 

 

Si. Non so dirti se le cose sono cambiate da poco, perchè io l'ho sempre tenuto collegato. ma credo che sia ancora così. qualcuno riesce ad ascoltare i cdaudio senza cavetto?

----------

## lavish

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> Si. Non so dirti se le cose sono cambiate da poco, perchè io l'ho sempre tenuto collegato. ma credo che sia ancora così. qualcuno riesce ad ascoltare i cdaudio senza cavetto?

 

Falsissimo. Basta usare l'estrazione digitale e non serve a nulla il  cavetto.

----------

## makaveli87

Grazie mille!!! Era l'estrazione digitale!! Prima era su analogico e non andava!

Rimane un problema però.... quando finisce una canzone del cd, se passa ad un mp3 non suona, ma le casse emettono fruscii. Se rilancio la canzone torna la musica.

Questo succede solo da CD a MP3.. da cd a cd la musica continua a suonare...

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *^Stefano^ wrote:*   Si. Non so dirti se le cose sono cambiate da poco, perchè io l'ho sempre tenuto collegato. ma credo che sia ancora così. qualcuno riesce ad ascoltare i cdaudio senza cavetto? 
> 
> Falsissimo. Basta usare l'estrazione digitale e non serve a nulla il  cavetto.

 

quando c'era fedora 2/3 si, senza cavetto non sentivi nulla. presumo allora che le cose siano cambiate dopo...

----------

## lavish

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> quando c'era fedora 2/3 si, senza cavetto non sentivi nulla. presumo allora che le cose siano cambiate dopo...

 

sarà stato un problema tuo, non certo di "linux"  :Wink: 

Niente è cambiato comunque da fedora2

----------

## makaveli87

Correggo... i fruscii si sentono sia da passaggio da mp3 a cd, sia da cd a mp3...

e solo se "finisce" la canzone.. cioè se premo forward i fruscii non si sentono e tutto funziona..

----------

## ^Stefano^

allora lavish, ho fatto alcune prove. ho usato xmms e un cd audio creato con k3b usando la relativa opzione.

dunque, se vuoi usare l'analogico devi avere il cavetto, altrimenti non senti nulla. 

invece installando xmms-cdread e impostando su audio digitale, si sente anche senza cavetto. non ho provato a disinstallare il plugin cdread, ma non credo che senza quello faccia l'estrazione in automatico. questo ovviamente vale per xmms.

è probabile che qualche anno fa i programmi non facessero l'estrazione da analogico a digitale via software, come ho fatto io in questa prova; da qui l'uso del cavetto.

----------

## lavish

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> dunque, se vuoi usare l'analogico devi avere il cavetto, altrimenti non senti nulla. 

 

Fin qua mi pare ovvio

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> è probabile che qualche anno fa i programmi non facessero l'estrazione da analogico a digitale via software, come ho fatto io in questa prova; da qui l'uso del cavetto.

 

Ho forti dubbi sul fatto che non la facessero. Sicuramente ai tempi di FC2 la facevano comunque  :Wink: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

diciamo che nessuno dei due lo sa di preciso   :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

Scusate, ma io avevo un problema simile e ho risolto installando xmms-cdaudio e impostando estrazione audio digitale, senza installare xmms-cdread!!

Ora, ai più esperti, chiedo: qual'è lo scopo dei due pacchetti in realtà?

Devo o meno mettere xmms-cdread?

Grazie...

----------

